# Citric acid for descaling



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

Can you use straight citric acid for descaling on a Classic? Or do you need to use espresso machine cleaner?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If it's the aluminium boilered Classic, citric acid can react with it. Use cleaner recommended by Gaggia - not exactly expensive.


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

I read the dire warnings around citric dissolving aluminium, and did it anyway. It took quite a strong concentration to shift the scale on my boiler but didn't seem to do any harm to the machine.

Normal safety warning applies - keep an eye on anything left in acid (overnight soaking probably not recommended). And depending on your appetite for bodily injury, safety glasses and gloves could be a plan.


----------



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

Well, I just saw something from WLL that says that the Gaggia cleaner that they recommend has citric acid so I guess it might not be as bad as they say.


----------



## Tag1260 (Jun 17, 2019)

Go to 4:34 to see the breakdowns.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If you're worried about citric acid, you could use tartaric acid instead. It was the active agent in gaggias (now discontinued) descaler powder so shouldn't have a problem with the aluminium boiler.


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm with ashcroc on this, I use tartaric acid, it isn't as harsh.


----------

